# Test Batch Part Deux



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

After a minor reconfig of the bator so I could fit the second turner in there, we are off for our next round. This time, Ameraucana, Buff Orpington, a few Seramas and 4 eggs that are an Ameraucuan/Buff mix and Ameraucana/RIR (2 each). The mix is just to see what we get. I have a dozen more fertile eggs being shipped and will add them as soon as they get here. 

Sure hope the rest from my last hatch sell soon, but, just in case, bought a cheaper coup at TSC the other day while on sale for 199.00 so, now we have 4 coops!

Stay tuned.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good luck! And remember to let us know how it goes. Think you did brilliant last time


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Round 2! Congrats on the coop. You so need to post pics when you have it set up. That's a real good deal too! You sound like me... More eggs in bator more cages/coops for a reason to get more. Hahah


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Round 2! Congrats on the coop. You so need to post pics when you have it set up. That's a real good deal too! You sound like me... More eggs in bator more cages/coops for a reason to get more. Hahah


Will do!......


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Today in the mail I recieved Black/Blue Splash Marans, Olive Eggers Generation2, and 2 wheaton ameracauna eggs. This will now complete the open slots I had in the bator, are are set a cooking now!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Good luck to them all. What an assortment =)


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Lockdown already, time flys! Hatch to start on the 19th, and the few others I put in, on the 20th.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

is that an old oven that you are using as a bator?
how do you control your temp?
water heater thermostat?


piglett


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not long to go! Getting excited for you!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> is that an old oven that you are using as a bator?
> how do you control your temp?
> water heater thermostat?
> 
> piglett


No, it is a converted oak cabinet. Using two 75 watt bulbs for heat, and a bowl of water (two during lockdown) to regulate humidity. And a wafer thermostat for the heat regulation. First batch was 80% but then I decided to move things around to get a second turner in there. I also added a light with a switch, that I had left on a time or two when I first put eggs in. Hoping I didn't fry any, temp only got to 101 for 30 min to an hr, fingers crossed


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is a pic with some light, and the doors closed. I went back and looked at the original pic, and I see why an oven comes to mind!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

What a diverse group! Hope that everything goes well!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

AlexTS113 said:


> What a diverse group! Hope that everything goes well!


Fingers crossed, 2days!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> View attachment 5864
> 
> 
> Here is a pic with some light, and the doors closed. I went back and looked at the original pic, and I see why an oven comes to mind!


i see nothing wrong with that as long as it works for ya
i want to take an old fridge & make it into a hatcher
that way i can incubate with both of my bators


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Aren't refrigerators air tight?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have seen the fridge conversions, and almost went that route. Ans yes EV, they are, but you drill vents to accommodate the need for fresh air.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok. I was just a little confused, not being a builder of machines. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Ok. I was just a little confused, not being a builder of machines. Thanks for the clarification.


Lol EV. I would have wondered the same if I had not looked into it already.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Your terrific Jim. Thanks for your continued friendship! (Even if I am a girl.)


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Your terrific Jim. Thanks for your continued friendship! (Even if I am a girl.)


Got a chuckle out of that!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Aren't refrigerators air tight?


more or less but i would be adding a couple of vents so the peeps would have some fresh air to breath. i already have the old fridge but it's outside at the moment & there is still a foot of snow out there rite now
mite want to wait a couple more months before i dig into er.

piglett


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> more or less but i would be adding a couple of vents so the peeps would have some fresh air to breath. i already have the old fridge but it's outside at the moment & there is still a foot of snow out there rite now
> mite want to wait a couple more months before i dig into er.
> 
> piglett


A foot of snow, wow, we are running the AC the last few days.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

3pips so far!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Go Jim! ........


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

One hatch, several pips!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is the first to hatch, a Serama. Lots more pipping, and a zip going on. It is a fun day!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful, hope its the first of many!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> A foot of snow, wow, we are running the AC the last few days.


 we are still burning firewood & will be till some time in May
our planting season starts at the end of May.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Many are out, and still going strong.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok! You're doing very well! Horray for the babies!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Ok! You're doing very well! Horray for the babies!


Looks like we will have plenty to sell at the farmers market this weekend, unless they go sooner.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Looks like we will have plenty to sell at the farmers market this weekend, unless they go sooner.


they look to be buff orpingtons...........


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> they look to be buff orpingtons...........


Red lights are bad to see them. So far, we have 20 buffs, 20 ameraucana and 2 Serama hatched out. The olive eggers, Marans, and blue Wheaton americanas sue to hatch starting tomorrow. Those were shipped to me, fingers crossed! And there are still some buffs and Americauna eggs in the bator we are not giving up on yet..


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We are up to 57 hatch so far, have sold 12, kept 4, and now getting ready to be at a farmers market on Saturday, hope to offload some there!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Brill news can't wait to see pics of them all!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is one of the chicks we kept from the hatch to add to our flock. We have decided, we can't keep 2 or more from every hatch, but how do you sell this much cuteness?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Final update. We set 82 eggs, 52 hatch, 8 were not fertile. Some were early quitters, while others looked to have quit on day 19 or 20, even had one pip and die. Overall 70% hatch out of the fertiel eggs, so, I am pretty happy. I am sad though that neither of the two Blue Wheaton Ameracuaunas hatched....one was a day 19 or so quitter even.

Ready for round 3 in a few weeks!


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Cool set up. I'm not that electrical savvy. Can't wait to see ur babies.

VIVI


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

VIVI said:


> Cool set up. I'm not that electrical savvy. Can't wait to see ur babies.
> 
> VIVI


just remember don't mix the black wire with the white one
they don't get along for some reason


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Amen to that!


----------

